# That's just wrong.



## Blake Bowden (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## RJS (Jun 29, 2009)

What is?


----------



## Robert Marshall (Jun 29, 2009)

Look closer RJ.


----------



## JTM (Jun 29, 2009)

put your nose RIGHT on the screen.

hint:


----------



## RJS (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe the corp firewall is blocking something 'cause I don't see anything.


----------



## JTM (Jun 29, 2009)

lady in a yellow dress doing some shopping?  (it's a picture).


----------



## RJS (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL!  Now I can see it!  I guess the corp firewall was blocking it, but I can see it from home.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 30, 2009)

What's wrong with a happy ending?  ;-)


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 30, 2009)

bill_lins77488 said:


> what's wrong with a happy ending?  ;-)



hahaha


----------



## owls84 (Jun 30, 2009)

You know I look at this picture and I think the title says it all.... That's just wrong.


----------

